# Swarm Trap... in the back of TRUCK BED?



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

The idea just struck me.

I work long hours, and I have my truck parked from 7AM to 7PM most days. Thought that it could be a perfect opportunity to put a swarm trap in the truck bed with old brood comb, some lure, and maybe attract a swarm that is a ways away from property? 

Anyone tried this?


----------



## papabear (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't tried this but I will. sounds like a good idea.
nothing would be better than after a hard days work to find a truck bed full of bees.

Stumpy Lake Bee Farm


----------



## Ottersbugs (May 3, 2013)

It couldn't hurt to try it out...


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

Last year I had em checking out a swarm trap on the back of my truck, down at the bee yard in the empty 10 frame boxes and the other two swarm traps. They chose the one on the elevated deck.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, what do you have to lose? & if a swarm lands in the shrubbery, you are prepared. 
I assume you always park in the same spot ... CE


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I just posted this a couple of days ago. I have swarm traps and complete hives with drawn comb for swarm calls in the back of my truck. I was checking on one of my build sites and wasn't there for an hour when all of a sudden I heard what sounded like a mini highway a few yards from me. Lo and behold a swarm moved into one of the hives. Cool to witness.
I like free bees.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

My only concern what if you had to be somewhere important when the bees start moving in?


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

JRG13 said:


> My only concern what if you had to be somewhere important when the bees start moving in?


Then you have an excuse for being late. "Honest, I was stuck in a traffic jam..."  If you started to drive off would the swarm follow??? That would be a sight!


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep, I do it. If I toss in a piece of bee furniture into the truck, it gets a close look by the bees local to work. Why not invite them to take a free ride to my house?


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Tried it today, no visitors, or no permanent ones. Did let out a moth though. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I think I will leave a hive in my truck when I go turkey hunting this spring!


----------

